# Last Few Weeks Herping Trip's (D.U.W)



## DanTheMan (Nov 20, 2008)

1st of all, not happy with the frog pics, was hard to get decent full focused pics in rain with out stuffing the camera. 
Here's some pics of the last few weeks, a lot of rain so mostly frogs.

Yellow-Faced Whip Snake's











Small Eyed (2 Different Snakes,1 VERY big)










Brown Tree





Carpet not too far off 3 metre's










Eastern Brown





Cascade Tree Frog's










Great Barred





Scarlet Sided Pobblebonk





Perons Tree Frog's















Laughing Tree Frog





Green Tree Frog





Naked Tree Frog's












Some Ugly Rocket Frog





Daintee Tree Frog





Southern Spotted Velvet





Rainforest Scorpion





Marbled Scorpion





My least favourite part of herping, damn Paralysis Ticks! Hate pulling them out.





Nice view of Glass House Mountains


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 20, 2008)

1 More I really liked of a Naked Tree Frog


----------



## Dusty62 (Nov 20, 2008)

great photo's Dan


----------



## Colin (Nov 20, 2008)

Great pics Dan. especially like the yellow-faced whip snake pics.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 20, 2008)

Great photos Dan! When I get back from Canada, we should all hook up for a trip! 

As an aside, the girls I picked up from you have thrown some beautiful babies! So nice in fact, I'm having a hard time deciding who stays and who becomes McNuggets! Cheers mate, Azz.


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 20, 2008)

top pics Dan, i too think the yellow face whip pics are awsome, good work !


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 20, 2008)

akira said:


> Great photos Dan! When I get back from Canada, we should all hook up for a trip!
> 
> As an aside, the girls I picked up from you have thrown some beautiful babies! So nice in fact, I'm having a hard time deciding who stays and who becomes McNuggets! Cheers mate, Azz.



Thats good to hear!
And yea PM me when you get back and we'll sort something out


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice shots, you have been having lots more luck then me out herping, I have only seen 1 snake in the last 2 weeks, I whip snake  you and matt find so much!


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool photos, those L. pearsoniana look a lot different to the ones I've seen. I am still waiting for my first tick, I mustn't be tasty enough for them.

Aaron


----------



## sezza (Nov 20, 2008)

wow that is some fantastic photography there! thanks for sharing!


----------



## carpetsnake (Nov 20, 2008)

where abouts u been going and times 
might take kids 4 a drive 1 night


----------



## Stewydead (Nov 20, 2008)

man you gotta take me out one day, i suck at it.


----------



## andyscott (Nov 20, 2008)

Fantastic pics Dan,
you have to love Ticks


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

carpetsnake said:


> where abouts u been going and times
> might take kids 4 a drive 1 night


 
you will never get told the place they go herpers never give away there secret spot locations, by the look of it, they have a few great spots!


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 20, 2008)

carpetsnake said:


> where abouts u been going and times
> might take kids 4 a drive 1 night



Its no secret (well some spots are where the rare snakes such as stephens bandeds are found)
Just a quite dirt road through a good sized forest, suppose to be pale headed snakes down your way. Best time is from 7.30pm onwards, havn't found much before that.


----------



## mattmc (Nov 20, 2008)

i tell ya, they breed em big in QLD.....that small eyed and so small  nice size carpet to.....love the frogs


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 20, 2008)

Tours available, $50 an hour


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 22, 2008)

Some very nice finds and pics, Dan. It looks like you are having a successful season. Your Yellow-faced Whipsnakes are nicely marked ... much better than the drab olive colour phase that I see in my area.

Regards,
David


----------



## justbrad (Nov 22, 2008)

great pics dan, the tic photos are the best i'v ever seen!.... lol....


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pics!


----------

